# One for the men, with ladies in mind!!



## Mike McD (Dec 9, 2004)

Discretion required!!

http://home.comcast.net/~welder1956/att00003.htm


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

the woman one absolutely broke me up with laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Phew, I'm knackered now :lol:

Moley


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I nearly broke my finger nail on the mouse button  (it all makes sense now)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WAW! I mean WAWWWW!    ....Absolutely mind blowing  :wink:


----------

